# One more question?



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I hace a ccw from CT and is good in Texas. How hard is it to get transfered? Do I have to start from the begining and take the class and go through the wait? Anyone ever transfered one yet? A\When I find a place to buy and have an address I will start what ever process I have to do right away. Can't wait to get to Texas. Someone please turn on the AC down there Please.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Last I heard ..no transfer you can use you Ct permit till you go thru TX classes and get your local permit tho,It may have changed so check with others or a lawyer........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To get a TX permit - yes, U have to take the class and apply - but hey - even w/ the permit, we have to take the renewal class every 4 years or so and do the same thing.

Only thing is that the 1st time, the permit is $140. Renewals are $70, I believe (+ the class cost). I am on my 3rd renewal next year, so that will be the 4th time I take the class. I am tired of hearing the same thing over and over again.

I think once U become a legal resident, U may have issues w/ your other permit being legal - so, when U get the TX DL - it may be a no go - call the DPS CHL division.

Also, I think U have to be a resident for 6 mo to get the Tx permit... That was how it was in 96 when I moved here (the resident part). Someone on another site said that this was gone now, but I reread all the rules 2 weeks ago, and it was still there.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a great place for CCW info
www.packing.org


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

One more for ya. In CT you can't own a handgun unless you have a premit. You can't put it in the trunk of your car locked up in a case to go to a range. Will I be able to talk my pistols to the range while waiting on my permit? If I can't do that then it's going to be a long wait. Will I be able to buy also, pistols and long guns?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*AC*

Hey guys, ya'll missed the most important part of his question: Turn on the Air Conditioner! So who's going to step up and turn it on?

I lost my key to the control. 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, initially, U will have the CT permit - so, until ya change your DL and lic plate on the car, "you just moved here." Remember to say that 

Yes, w/o a permit, U can take the guns back and forth to the range w/ no issues. And, no permit required to simply own guns.


----------

